# strange growth



## trailduster2 (Aug 31, 2010)

found this on a rock the other day.





Just a weird little growth of some kind.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 10, 2010)

Fairy Cups?


----------



## kate.elwood (Sep 15, 2010)

It looks weird and interesting at the same time, the picture is not very clear but it looks like some kind of bellflower.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Sep 18, 2010)

Golf tees?


----------



## trailduster2 (Sep 18, 2010)

kate.elwood said:


> It looks weird and interesting at the same time, the picture is not very clear but it looks like some kind of bellflower.



It could very well be! I am not sure. The rock this is growing on is about the size of a cell phone. I took the picture with my cell phone and was really surprized as to how well it did come out.


----------



## jmorgan82 (Oct 11, 2010)

Its lichen , many different kinds. That appears to be the trumpet lichen


----------

